# Ranges



## momcooks (Apr 14, 2006)

Has anyone used or had/have a Capital Range? Are they as good as they sound? I have searched this forum but no previous mention. It really seems to be a good buy when stacked up with Dacor, Wolf, Thermodor etc. Love the nice stuff just not the price tags. At the rate I am going I will never get any new stuff because I seem to be spening all my free time researching. I am interested in any and all input.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll be in the market for a new range in the next year, so I was glad to be aware of this brand. However, I'm leaning toward a dual fuel model; Capital doesn't seem to have one in a 30" model.


----------



## momcooks (Apr 14, 2006)

it may not be dual fuel but it is convection. although this system is much better for cooking then baking so I have read.?. Would appreciate any info on that little didee as well.


----------



## kulajoni (Dec 7, 2006)

Is it okay to post a website here that is just reviews of all brands of appliances? Want to ask first...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sure, as long as you aren't posting it as a commerical solicitation.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just bought a Kitchen Aid range and an accompanying dishwasher for the home we close on this Friday. The house does have natural gas supplied to it so I was going to purchase the dual fuel version but sine we are planning an extensive remodel in the next couple years and I really like the cooktop and seperate built-in oven configuration I opted for this at the moment. Reviews have been outstanding on the presision of the temp setting of the burners. From what I've heard it's almost as reliable as gas. But then again nothing can really replace cooking on natural gas. I'll have more to report after we take the house and I have a chance to use it.

As far as a more "Top-end" approach for me would be the Wolf. Granted it's a bit overkill for most homes but we consume almost 90% of our meals as the "Home Cooked" variety. We had the Mongram(which is made by DCS) in our last home and it did perform nicely but.... I've used wolf equipment for years in the Industry and have alway liked it's performance plus... I really want to incorporate Sub-Zero into the mix this time and since they are the same company it's easy to stay brand specific for the house. IMHPO with commercial kitchens this is not as important.


----------

